# "program info has run out" due to tivo connection failed in australia



## ScotchAL (Nov 16, 2016)

I saw the "program info has run out" message so I went through the process of reconnecting but got the 'connection failed' message. All wifi details, etc, seem to be ok so am wondering if this is to do with Tivo being "dead in Australia"? Not sure what my Tivo is trying to connect to but starting to suspect it might not be there!?


----------



## Willot (Nov 16, 2016)

im getting this too. Havent seen any announcements anywhere tho


----------



## Willot (Nov 16, 2016)

its back


----------



## Paul Robinson (Nov 26, 2016)

It's down again for me - has been since Thursday


----------



## Willot (Nov 16, 2016)

Im still good. Check to see if your router hasnt given the tivo a new IP or anything


----------



## Paul Robinson (Nov 26, 2016)

the old trick of turning it off and turning it back on again fixed it for me 
- I hate rebooting my TIVO - it takes ages!


----------



## Willot (Nov 16, 2016)

It really does take ages!
Glad you got it working.It does sound like the DHCP handed your tivo a new IP and the tivo didnt know until the reboot (I guess thats when the tivo checks that stuff). I think theres a way in settings to force the tivo to ask the router for its IP Address without having to reboot.If it is the IP changing the router should have a way of being told not to change a particular IP


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

For any Australian or New Zealand TiVo users having issues with not being able to connect and get EPG, see the below link and particularly the note that says do not do a clear and delete or guided setup as this will result in your TiVo being stuck until the issue is resolved.

Support | myTivo.com.au

Support | myTivo.co.nz


----------



## bofyanodice (Dec 10, 2016)

Mine has updated last night I did a manual connection and it took a while to download the updated guide but it all works well thanks! No more N18 error for the time being!


----------

